# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Member  involvement

## Howie

I see a lot of interesting and thought provoking experiments going on, This is what we want. 

GREAT JOB MEMBERS!!!!!!!

What I would like to encourage is the invitation from the researcher for the active involvement of the other members during an ongoing experiment. While in some cases it may be necessary to go it alone, I think most  experiments  could only improve the outcome by actively engaging the other Research Team Members for  their thoughts, input & data.

Please, old members and new mwmbers alike, please make sure you are up to date:
operating procedures and Staring a new thread in this forum

 Thanks. 
              Howetzer   ::D:

----------

